# Rasheed to be a Celtic



## nivy (May 24, 2006)

I read this on Hoopshype quoted from something called "Celticblog." I'm a Lakers Fan and I think this make you older not better. I hope it's true, because I want the Celtics to be in the finals if the Lakers can get back there.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

This was originally reported on tv, sports tonight i think by Mike Tanguay (sp?)
Said he has sources that have spoken to Sheed and he wants to come to boston
most people are assuming the person is KG, as he and Sheed are friends

think i had more details in the DA off-season thread


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i will orgazm if thiz happenz


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

****!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

All I've heard about it is he just added Boston to the list of Dallas, SA and Orlando.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

not believing it. Bucher reported the exact opposite


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> not believing it. Bucher reported the exact opposite



On his twitter Bucher says



> KG pleas have worked - Bos is on Sheed's list w/Dal, Orl, SA. Don't count out Lakers, either.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Lakerz too? wow


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Provided Odom and Ariza arent resigned.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

is new news coming at 10 EST apparently, will keep u posted

they have all sounded very confident when reporting this, so im not sure what they know but they are pretty sure


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

If this happens...HELL YEA! That would mean we kept him away from Orlando, Cleveland, and San Antonio.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sheed is brining his family to Boston tomorrow to visit the team and the city


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

So he's gonna be content coming off the bench?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Which doesnt make sense, but Boston wins simply by keeping him away from those other teams.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

not just by keeping him away, but he addresses our biggest need

I dont think they would break up the starting 5, but he will get enough minutes to warrent a bench role IMO

Should hear something in a couple of days once he and his family have visited the city


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

This is great news! Rasheed Wallace will get enough mins to be happy, and also this allows them to cut back on KG's minutes, he will still get close to starters minutes. 

Also, people saying Rasheed is done are wrong. The Rasheed Wallace you saw this past year is not what you're going to see in Boston, he was clearly not interested in playing for them since he knew they were no longer contenders, he didn't regress much physically, he can still play at a very high level. You guys think Rasheed Wallace is selfish on the court, but he actually prefers to be a role player. He was the one Free Agent that could help the Celtics ALOT. Imagine having to face KG, Rasheed, and Perkins, scary


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Powe probably stays because the Celtics will be able to get him for a short-term deal because of his injury. Glen Davis goes to a team for a $3-4M deal to be a backup, and the Celtics try to sign a PG with their veteran's exception. Maybe trading the expirings of Scalabrine and Tony Allen would be a good idea.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Garnett/Perk/Wallace/Powe in the frontcourt? Yikes.

If Trevor Ariza isn't re-signed by LA... I hope we can find a way to snatch him up. Probably impossible though if Sheed does indeed become a Celtic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I would prefer to see Sheed go to San Antonio (or Dallas).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> "Here’s how badly the Boston Celtics believe Rasheed Wallace can be the difference in winning an 18th NBA championship next season: Coach Doc Rivers and the Big Three were planning a recruiting trip to woo him, possibly as early as Wednesday afternoon, league sources said".


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-celticswallace070109&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Wallace would be a nice addition if you can just sign him for a 2 year deal. Leon Powe's time in Boston is done. With his injuries hopefully someone will give him a chance in the middle of the season if he is ready but he will not be back in Boston.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Who is our backup center, though? Big Baby? Heaven forbid, Scal? I still don't like not having a true backup center. Perk is the only one who's big enough to really hold his own against other centers. Who's going to guard the likes of Howard and Shaq when Perk is in foul trouble? Big Baby has the bulk but not the height. Sheed would be a very good backup PF. I just hope our search for big men doesn't end with him.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sheed would fit very well because since they lost PJ Brown, their frontcourt got thinner and shorter. Sheed will bring size to battle LA and Cleveland. They can finally have a player taller than 6'8" on the floor if their starters are out.

They still need a wing that can defend and shoot the 3 though. A la Posey/Ariza.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

R we not down with Gortat like everyone else in the L seems to be?
Or even birdman? I mean i know he likes Denver, but we're not even making a pitch?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

We did snatch Robert Swift for the summer league. Probably meaningless, but he does have height and can't be any worse than Mikki Moore.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mark Murphy (From Celticsblog)


> A league source confirmed this morning that the Celtics were trying to set up a meeting with Rasheed Wallace later today. The sit-down was said to be part of a series of meetings being set up with all of the teams interested in signing the free agent power forward/center. San Antonio and Cleveland — which introduced Shaquille O’Neal as its latest addition today — were also supposed to meet with Wallace today.
> 
> According to the source, the Celtics are willing to offer the full $5.8 million mid-level exception, but were only planning on offering the 35-year-old a two-year contract.
> 
> Wallace’s friend, Kevin Garnett, has been part of the recruiting effort, but he is not expected to be part of today’s meeting.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/2009/07/cs_offer_sheed.html


> An NBA source said that the Celtics offered Detroit free agent F/C Rasheed Wallace a contract using the mid-level exception today during a three-hour meeting in Detroit.
> 
> The Celtics All-Star trio of Kevin Garnett, Paul Pierce and Ray Allen, coach Doc Rivers, president Danny Ainge and managing partner Wyc Grousbeck all attended the meeting.
> 
> ...


KG, Ray, Paul, Wyc, Doc and Danny all coming out to recruit you... thats a pretty serious sales pitch :laugh:


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

I am very surprised that Sheed picked the Celtics instead of the Spurs. He could have started and gotten 30+ minutes with them. Duncun/Sheed/Jefferson/Manu/Parker...that is a scary starting 5.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm hoping to sometimes see a rotation of Perk, KG, Wallace, Pierce, and Rondo. That would allow us to go big and still have shooters on the floor that can spread the defense. That would be hard to defend and on the other end, it would keep people out of the paint. Orlando had a lot of success with a giant front court. We could do that, too.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

sologigolos said:


> R we not down with Gortat like everyone else in the L seems to be?
> Or even birdman? I mean i know he likes Denver, but we're not even making a pitch?


If Gortat was going for 2-3 mil a year, then sure, it'd make sense to chase him, but he's going to get the full MLE from some team because he's 7 feet tall and played competently in limited minutes this past year. He isn't worth 5-6 mil a year, and giving him that much is going to be a mistake, nevermind the fact that we can't match that figure under the league rules. Andersen would be nice but he's another guy that's going to get offers bigger than we can match under the current salary rules.


----------

